# ancient dwarven damascus



## hellize (Mar 20, 2018)

Once upon a time, in a land far, far away, in the heart of the great wilderness was a tiny glade, and in the middle of the glade stood a small cottage. In this little shack lived a laddie with his parents. 
One day, the boy went into the woods to gather loppings for the fireplace. As he rambled among the trees, suddenly the moss moved under his foot and a cavernous hole swallowed the boy without a trace, like he was never even there. 
The vent was slippery, steep and enchanted, the boy sled for minutes, maybe even hours till he finally met the end of it, by falling right into the middle of a coal forge. The fire just got revived, but the flames already was strong enough to bite into his rear end, setting his trousers on fire. 
He instinctively sprung up, but by the time he jumped out of the hearth, a bucket of ice cold water landed on his back, canceling out the flames.
Thirteen sooty dwarves stared at the weird newcomer, with the awe of a witless calf looking at a new gate.
The boy was horrified, but the dwarves were simply worried. The lad, by chance, found their secret lair, the ancient forbidden hall, far and deep in the earth's womb. They were working here furtively, from the dawn of time, perfecting, improving the magical art of forming metal. And they were bound to this place by oat for eternity, never aging, never dying. 
The boy was not allowed to leave.
They taught him some of their craft, keeping the secrets to themselves of course, and the boy steadfastly learned, soaking up everything interesting as a sponge.
One day, home sickness engulfed the laddie. He pleaded the dwarves to let him go home just for a few days, to see his parents once again and let them know, that he is still alive. The dwarves didn't like the idea at all, reciting vague ancient lore and mystical shreds of a long forgotten curse, but couldn't bear the boy's suffering and in the end they let him leave.
The boy was amazed when he finally got to the surface. The galde, the forest and even the small lodge was all gone, instead there stood a large city, with tall buildings which could scratch the clouds.
No one could help him, no one knew his parents names, or his. And then he saw his reflection in a car's window. He immediately understood why he got so tired so quickly and where to look for his parents. A stooping old man looked back at him.
At the back of a near cemetery, he found two mossy, weathered headstones, with the names and dates barely visible. He crumbled onto the grave and turned to dust, leaving only his enchanted knife behind, which still held some dwarven magic.

The knife is 25 cm long. The blade is 12.5 cm long, 4.5 cm wide and 7 mm thick at its base. Forged of L6, 5160 and 1.2516 with hundreds of layers.
The handle is constructed of iron and oak.
Its sheath is made of thick cowhide.


Hope you like it


----------



## dwalker (Mar 20, 2018)

I never, ever, get tired if looking at your work.


----------



## valgard (Mar 20, 2018)

:doublethumbsup:


----------



## hellize (Mar 21, 2018)

dwalker said:


> I never, ever, get tired if looking at your work.



Thanks! You just made a grumpy old bastard a little happier


----------



## hellize (Mar 21, 2018)

valgard said:


> :doublethumbsup:



Glad you like it!


----------



## cheflivengood (Mar 21, 2018)

I was expecting more Mithril :tease:


----------



## hellize (Mar 21, 2018)

cheflivengood said:


> I was expecting more Mithril :tease:



Just ran out of the stuff


----------



## cheflivengood (Mar 21, 2018)

hahaha


----------



## Christian1 (Mar 21, 2018)

great work


----------



## HHH Knives (Mar 21, 2018)

Very cool piece! I dig your style!


----------



## hellize (Mar 22, 2018)

cheflivengood said:


> hahaha


----------



## hellize (Mar 22, 2018)

Christian1 said:


> great work



thank you!


----------



## hellize (Mar 22, 2018)

HHH Knives said:


> Very cool piece! I dig your style!



Glad you like it, milord!


----------



## strumke (Mar 22, 2018)

Looks great

Whats the purpose of the small half moon cutout? Maybe my pespective of the scale is off, but too small for a finger, right?


----------



## hellize (Mar 23, 2018)

strumke said:


> Looks great
> 
> Whats the purpose of the small half moon cutout? Maybe my pespective of the scale is off, but too small for a finger, right?



Thanks! 
That is where the two "mirrors" of the blade meet and where I started to make the edge. After that point the blade is too thick to grind an edge on it, so on this knife I made that little half moon, as you call it.


----------

